# Pdw weapons semiautomatic



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

30 and 50 round 22LR guns are cool, and the number are growing, but when is the industry going to get around and make semiautomatic pistols in the PDW category - 30 rounds, or more, of 9mm or 45acp
seems to me the following, just to mention a few, could be manufactured into semiautomatic
HK UMP
HK MP5
HK MP5K
S&W MP15-22P IN 9MM
CZ SCORPION IN 9MM
CZW 9
REDESIGN THE THOMPSON PISTOL
IMO the ar15 pistols in .223 are a bit much for home defense
or am I wrong


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

HK's won't be made because HK holds their brand pretty close to the chest. GSG pretty much got a cease and desist letter.

They do make 9mm AR15's. You just have to look for them. Several different companies make them.

CZ Scorpion would take a complete retooling as they cannot import anymore scorpion kits. Cost intensive for what would amount to a niche toy.

CZW is just too ugly to reproduce.

Thompson Contender? or Tommy gun? Auto Ordinance makes Tommy guns in rifle and pistol configurations already. Heavy and impractical.

On the HK note though, you can still have an HKMP5 semiauto... I just had one built on an original HK parts kit.










Now, it's waiting on SBR paperwork so I can put a stock on it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Any Glock 9mm can use the easily-available 31- or 33-shot factory-made G18 magazine to get what you want.

Here is my G26 with the 31-shot magazine in place:










Much lighter and more portable than most (all?) of the weapons you listed above, and very easy to shoot well.
You might end up with a cramp in your trigger finger before you are through, though...


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

glock also has 22rds or 24 rds with extended floor plate for its 40 cal


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could always get a Hera for a G19/17


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Morgo said:


> You could always get a Hera for a G19/17


In the US that constitutes a SBR (Short barreled rifle) and would require a $200 fee and a pile of ATF paperwork etc. I'd rather just have a *9mm AR*


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

My friend has one,Works great to.Making your pistol in to a, Minnie rifle. I'm glade you put this up. Going to get me one.I was thinking about it mo's ago,Picking one up for my g22. And kits for all G-17,19,22,23,31, & 32.And right and left handed firers..:smt033


Morgo said:


> You could always get a Hera for a G19/17


----------

